# Mohawk-Hudson Bikeway conditions (post Irene?)?



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

The wife and I are going to be visiting the Albany area in 2 weeks, and thought about doing the stretch of the Mohawk-Hudson Bikeway from Syracuse to Albany. (not sure if the part from Troy to Albany is technically the same trail)

Anyone know the condition of it? I understand parts were washed out and/or closed after Irene a week or so ago, wondering what the current status is.

Thanks


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

You can only do pieces of it. Parts in Rotterdam are still under inches of mud, and in Green Island, just north of Albany on the 4th street entrance, it is closed off due to mud. And I've heard the trail is not a high priority, so it won't be cleaned up until next spring.

You can however, still ride between Schenectady and Cohoes, which is about 25 miles, and from Syracuse to Little Falls.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim52 said:


> You can only do pieces of it. Parts in Rotterdam are still under inches of mud, and in Green Island, just north of Albany on the 4th street entrance, it is closed off due to mud. And I've heard the trail is not a high priority, so it won't be cleaned up until next spring.
> 
> You can however, still ride between Schenectady and Cohoes, which is about 25 miles, and from Syracuse to Little Falls.


OOPS! Made a major typo. I meant to say _Schenectady _to Albany. Thanks for the info. 

How much of the bikeway is closed around Green Island? Would it be that big a deal to detour around in on city streets with the right map?

Thanks


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

For planning purposes you can't beat this map: Mohawk Hudson Bike Path Maps

I ride in the area a lot, mostly on the road but on the path from time to time. You should be fine from the area of Schenectady County Community College all the way to Cohoes, not sure what things are like once the path hits the Hudson, but I have seen big clouds of dust near the city of Albany from the sweepers working to clear the path. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

erict said:


> For planning purposes you can't beat this map: Mohawk Hudson Bike Path Maps
> 
> I ride in the area a lot, mostly on the road but on the path from time to time. You should be fine from the area of Schenectady County Community College all the way to Cohoes, not sure what things are like once the path hits the Hudson, but I have seen big clouds of dust near the city of Albany from the sweepers working to clear the path. Good luck and enjoy.


Thanks. I have pdf copies of those maps, but printing them is proving to be a b!tch. Might have to chop them into smaller pieces.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

Facebook is your friend:
Log In | Facebook

And the best map is here:
Cycling the Erie Canal


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim52 said:


> Facebook is your friend:
> Log In | Facebook
> 
> And the best map is here:
> Cycling the Erie Canal


Thanks. The FB info is useful, though I am not completely sure where some of the places they mention are.

I have come across that map link before, but it never displays anything for me.


----------

